# New to this site



## Oliver1992 (Mar 31, 2012)

Quick hello have type 1 diabetes on insulin


----------



## Northerner (Mar 31, 2012)

Oliver1992 said:


> Quick hello have type 1 diabetes on insulin



Hi Oliver, welcome to the forum  have you been diagnosed long? How have things been going for you?


----------



## Oliver1992 (Mar 31, 2012)

7 years now since my 13 birthday run in the family and no I been big idiot not lotto after my self


----------



## Northerner (Mar 31, 2012)

Oliver1992 said:


> 7 years now since my 13 birthday run in the family and no I been big idiot not lotto after my self



Hopefully we can help you find ways to change that  What insulin regime are you on?


----------



## Oliver1992 (Mar 31, 2012)

Been in hospital for week as had acid in the blood and keytones so got sort my self out I haven't took my blood for year reason why need kick in ass came out Friday . I'm on novarapid 8 units only have to take when have meals and on 16 levermire


----------



## Steff (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi Oliver and a warm welcome to the forum, sorry to hear about your stay in hospital,you have come to the right place for a kick up the butt and some much needed encouragement to x


----------



## Oliver1992 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks Steff just feeling very low and down ATM


----------



## Northerner (Mar 31, 2012)

Oliver1992 said:


> Been in hospital for week as had acid in the blood and keytones so got sort my self out I haven't took my blood for year reason why need kick in ass came out Friday . I'm on novarapid 8 units only have to take when have meals and on 16 levermire



Sorry to hear you've been in hospital  I was like that when I got diagnosed, so I know how you must feel. Do you always take fixed doses with your meals, or have you been taught to carb count i.e. adjust the dose according to how much carbohydrate is in your food? If not, then worth asking your nurse about it. We have a lot of members who have experienced problems as they have grown up with diabetes, so you're not alone, and hopefully you can share tips and experience with them and the rest of us. 

The more you know and understand about your diabetes, the easier it is to just give it a few minutes consideration each day and then it can go out of your mind until the next meal - it doesn't have to dominate your life. It's great to hear that you are determined to take control and I hope it's not too long before you're feeling much better and in control 

Please ask us any questions you may have - nothing is considered 'silly' and you're not expected to know everything, we're all learning new things all the time


----------



## Steff (Mar 31, 2012)

Oliver1992 said:


> Thanks Steff just feeling very low and down ATM



I see from your nametag your 19, theres a few people around on the forum your age that are on facebook so maybe adding people to that will help with support to


----------



## Oliver1992 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for taking time to reply yes I wanna take control off it I just not bothered with any off it for years I just use to guess web was low and just inject same amount but turned out I was running high all time , thing is Im just use to eating wat I like sugary snacks or not i eat then now find I hard to control reason I joined


----------



## Northerner (Mar 31, 2012)

Oliver1992 said:


> Thanks for taking time to reply yes I wanna take control off it I just not bothered with any off it for years I just use to guess web was low and just inject same amount but turned out I was running high all time , thing is Im just use to eating wat I like sugary snacks or not i eat then now find I hard to control reason I joined



Don't look back, and don't blame yourself - diabetes can be very difficult for all of us at times, and especially when you've had all the pressures of your teens to deal with too. A lot of us find a good way to start taking control is to start a food diary where you write in everything (and I mean everything!) you eat and drink, how much carbs are in it, your insulin doses and your readings. Try your best, but try not to worry too much what the readings show - the thing is to get a start so that you can start to look for little ways to improve things and patterns to your eating habits etc. I'd then suggest having a chat with your DSN and letting him/her know what you are doing so they can make some suggestions. Don't be overwhelmed by it all, just take things day by day. There's always someone her if you want to talk about anything.


----------



## Oliver1992 (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't even know what to eat as been reading no to eat pasta I love and bread , bake potaos and  when was in hosp by blood to 7 now out just won't go down there in 20s


----------



## Oliver1992 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm always feel hungry to I only weight 11 and bit stone and 6'2


----------



## Northerner (Mar 31, 2012)

Oliver1992 said:


> I'm always feel hungry to I only weight 11 and bit stone and 6'2



Do you like nuts? They are a great snack, full of protein and good fats, few carbs and shouldn't be a problem with your frame. I also find that they help to stop you feeling quite so hungry whereas sweet things tend to make you just want to keep stuffing them in.  Your tastes will change if you start to limit the sweet things you eat and substitute them with savoury things like pepperami etc., and it;ll be much better for your levels. Unfortunately, carbs can be addictive, and that is one reason why the food diary is a good idea so you can see how much carb you are eating in a day  Learning to carb count accurately will also mean you can adjust your doses to allow for extra carbs if you need to, but it's still best not to overload on carbs.


----------



## Steff (Mar 31, 2012)

Oliver1992 said:


> I'm always feel hungry to I only weight 11 and bit stone and 6'2



Using sweet potato is a good alternative i love them baked in oven, bread does also not have to be thrown out the equation either most big supermarket chains sell burgen bread it is lovely and seems to get on well with alot of us on here,nuts are also a good source of snacking full of protein as well


----------



## Oliver1992 (Mar 31, 2012)

Could 1 of you help me daily with my diabetes and help me try and guide it and how do I carb count


----------



## Steff (Mar 31, 2012)

Oliver1992 said:


> Could 1 of you help me daily with my diabetes and help me try and guide it and how do I carb count



Be best if someone  who carb counts helps you with that I dont but someone will definetly help you out on this Oliver

Maybe start a new thread  in the general messageboard so more people see and so more can help x


----------



## Oliver1992 (Mar 31, 2012)

Oliver1992 said:


> Thanks for taking time to reply yes I wanna take control off it I just not bothered with any off it for years I just use to guess web was low and just inject same amount but turned out I was running high all time , thing is Im just use to eating wat I like sugary snacks or not i eat then now find I hard to control reason I joined



Thanks yeah I will x


----------



## Northerner (Mar 31, 2012)

Oliver1992 said:


> Could 1 of you help me daily with my diabetes and help me try and guide it and how do I carb count



Oliver, I would ask your nurse to give you some lessons in carb counting, or even better get you on a carb counting course. It doesn't take long to pick up the basics, but we're not allowed to give medical advice and you will need to discuss things like your insulin to carb ratios. If you want to get a flavour if it then there is an online course (free to register) at http://www.bdec-e-learning.com/ 

We can certainly share our ecperiences and tips with you though!


----------



## Mark T (Apr 1, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Oliver


----------



## Tina63 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Oliver and welcome to the forum.

I am only a mum of a teenager with diabetes, I don't have diabetes myself.  It is good to hear you want to take control though.  Well done you.  That's half the battle.  No doubt once you get your levels under control you will start to feel so much better in yourself.

I can only agree with what Northerner said.  Do get in touch with your diabetes nurse as soon as you possibly can.  She, I am sure, will be only too pleased to help you gain better control.  For the first little while carb counting will seem a bit of a chore, but before long you will get the hang of it and it will become second nature.  If you adjust the amount of insulin to the carbs in your meal your levels will start to come down to much more reasonable levels and you really will feel so much better.

Also, no food is truly off limits being a type 1, as long as you do inject to cover it.  You are obviously better to avoid high sugar things, or as my son was told, only have it as part of a meal.  He was told when in hospital at diagnosis (he was almost 16) that a 'normal' lunchbox of sandwiches, crisps, apple and chocolate biscuit/cake type thing was perfectly acceptable.  Drinks should always be sugar free, diet Coke and Pepsi Max type things are fine, no added sugar squash, and tea or coffee with sweeteners if needed, and things like orange juice should only be had either as part of a meal or a hypo treatment.

That did work for my son, and very quickly he got his levels down into the target range, and in the space of about 3 months his HbA1c came down from 15.8% to around 7%, so it can be done.  

Keep coming on here though, people are so friendly.  If you are down and need a chat, there is always someone who will lend you a friendly ear.  

Good luck, and well done for wanting to turn your life around 
Tina


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi oliver i have just read this. You have done the right thing !  Getting yourself involved with this LOT !


----------



## Oliver1992 (Apr 1, 2012)

Just feel like have no surport at home as live dad and his gf so he just dnt seem interested as I've eat rubbish for years so


----------



## teapot8910 (Apr 1, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Oliver, D can be very lonely sometimes but we're all in the same boat here and we'll all be here whenever you need us


----------



## Oliver1992 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you very much means a lot


----------



## slipper (Apr 1, 2012)

Welcome  aboard Oliver, it can all seem very lonely at times, and its always nice to know the forum is here to help.


You seem to be approaching it now in a good way, and even though its only you who can do it, seek out the best help you can, beit your GP or Diabetic nurse etc., and us when you need us.  Good luck.


----------



## Persil (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi Oliver,

Sorry for the delayed reply. Haven't checked in for a few days! Sorry to hear about your stay in hospital. My name's Vicki and I'm 19, currently studying at university. Have you heard of the carbs and cals book? It's really good, as it gives you the carbohydrate values for different foods and for a large variety of meals. And like Northerner has already mentioned, bdec is really good - that's how I 'learnt' to carb count, as I haven't done a formal course through my hospital as of yet (I'm pushing for one at the moment!!)

Hope things are getting better for you!

Vicki 
xxx


----------



## NatB (Apr 7, 2012)

*Carb counting*

Hi Oliver,
               Welcome to the forum. Sure you will find lots of help here! 
I went on the Dafne course( dose adjustment for normal eating) about three years ago and although it takes some time to get use to it it certainly worth doing. Not only will it bring your levels down you will feel better within yourself.
I met some great people on the course and we helped each other. You can still eat and enjoy the foods you like. 
I am now using an insulin pump which I have been on since 2010. 
Keep at it
Natb


----------

